# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kush jane mbiemrat me te vjeter shqipetare?

## Ura e Cekajve

Duam apo nuk duam, ne Shqipetaret dime shum pake per origjinen e mbiemrave tone. Ne te vertete do te me pelqente qe ne forum te krijoheshe nje dege ku fliteshe per mbiemrat dhe origjinen e tyre. 

Une personalisht, kam hulumtuar shume per mbiemrin e familjes time, madje kam gjetur nje familje Arbereshe nga Palermo me mbiemer Ceka, e cila kishte ruajtur kete mbiemer per 5 shekuj me radhe.

Kushe jane mbiemrat me te vjeter Shqipetare, dhe sa familje vazhdojne akoma ti perdorine ato edhe mbas 5 shekujsh dominimi Osman?

Kush jane mbiemrat autoktone Shqipetare?

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

A jemi popull i vjeter ne? Ku i kemi mbiemrat qe deshmojne kete gje?

----------


## MaqoKorca

Shumica e mbiemrave shqiptare sidomos ne kosove e maqedoni jane turkoarabe. Mbiemrat e vjetra shqiptare jan zhdukur gjate pushtimit osman.

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Shumica e mbiemrave shqiptare sidomos ne kosove e maqedoni jane turkoarabe. Mbiemrat e vjetra shqiptare jan zhdukur gjate pushtimit osman.


Nuk eshte e vertete qe jane zhdukur te gjithe gjate Pushtimit Osman. Mbiemri im ka te pakten 500 vjet. Ne Kosove ka mbiemra Shqiptar si: Kastrati, Berisha, Gashi, qe jane mbiemra shum te vjeter. Nuk jane zhdukur te gjithe. Madje nje futbollist Shqiptar ka mbiemrin Muzaka! Gjergj Muzaka. Mendoj se familja Muzaka duhet falenderuar qe nuk ka humbur mbiemrin e saj per 5 shekuj.
Ne Maqedoni mbiemrat Shqiptar pothuajse nuk egzistojne, ato qe jane Shqiptare jane me prejardhje nga Kosova.

----------


## Wordless

Me mbiemrin KASTRIOTI njoh une një fis të tërë...

----------


## drague

> Shumica e mbiemrave shqiptare sidomos ne kosove e maqedoni jane turkoarabe. Mbiemrat e vjetra shqiptare jan zhdukur gjate pushtimit osman.


edhe i yti? sa keq

----------


## Meriamun

Fatkeqesisht tek popujt e Ballkanit, akoma ekziston instikti  " kushtrimi i te pareve". Kete instikt e kane shume me te avancuar pseudointelektualet, pseudopatriotet, njerezit jo praktike etj etj.

Mos u beni budallenj. Njeriu mund te linde edhe rom edhe kinez, edhe arab, edhe etj etj. Pak rendesi ka kjo. Rendesi ka qe eshte qenie njerezore dhe per kete meriton t'i respektohet dinjiteti i te qenurit shqiptare. Secili duhet te jete krenar per te qenurit shqiptare. Une per vete jam krenar qe i perkas kombit shqiptar, por kjo nuk duhet te nashtyje qe ta perdorim si kunderpeshe ndaj kombeve tjera.

Mbi te gjitha duhet vleresuar njeriu. Pastaj keta cingla minglat si puna e mbiemrit dhe emrit jane gjera qe nuk eshte se jane me rendesi vendimtare.

----------

optimus.prime (14-10-2013)

----------


## kacauni

> Nuk eshte e vertete qe jane zhdukur te gjithe gjate Pushtimit Osman. Mbiemri im ka te pakten 500 vjet. Ne Kosove ka mbiemra Shqiptar si: Kastrati, Berisha, Gashi, qe jane mbiemra shum te vjeter. Nuk jane zhdukur te gjithe. Madje nje futbollist Shqiptar ka mbiemrin Muzaka! Gjergj Muzaka. Mendoj se familja Muzaka duhet falenderuar qe nuk ka humbur mbiemrin e saj per 5 shekuj.
> Ne Maqedoni mbiemrat Shqiptar pothuajse nuk egzistojne, ato qe jane Shqiptare jane me prejardhje nga Kosova.


 Gaboheni , ne malesine e Elbasanit ,Polis  llagapi Muzhaqi qe eshte shqiptimi turce i fjales Muzaki e kane shume familje . Edhe ne Myzeqe ka familje me llagapin Muzaka nganjehere te ngaterruara nga te shkruajturi jo korrekt ne kohera .Muzakat kane qene Vllehe dhe kane jetuar ne Shqiperine e Mesme .Futbollisti qe sillni ju si shembull duhet te jete nga familje e migruar ne Kosove ose ka adaptuar kete llagap .

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Me mbiemrin KASTRIOTI njoh une një fis të tërë...


Nga jane me origjine?

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

Fakti qe shum, shum pak mbiemra qe nga Koha e Skenderbeut kane mbiejetuar deri me sot, mua gjithmone me eshte dukur shum e çuditshme.

----------


## Scion

Mbiemri me i vjeter eshte Yti.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## pellazg iliria

I  Nderuar  z.KACAUNI
Familja  e  MuZAKAJVE  eshte  nje  nga  familjet  me  te  vjetra  Shqiptare  e  ju  na  e  nxirni  Vllehe  ,ju  kujtoj  se  Muzakajt  jane  te  vetmit  Princa  qe  ne  shekullin  e  11  kishin  2  stema  te  familjes  se  tyre  e  kjo  tregon  se  Shqiponja  2  krenore  ishte  te  te  gjithe  Princat  Shqiptare,tani  na  i  nxoret  edhe  vllehe,  tamamam  si  Pitulejte  heronj  te  Pavaresise,
lexoni  Historine  zoteri  e  mos  u  merni  me  fallsifikime,MUZAKAJT  jane  Shqiptare  te  paster.

Pellazg  Iliria  Milano

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

Mbiemri Gjoka eshte nje mbiemer shum i vjeter Shqiptar.

----------


## Lonide

Kurse n  shqiperi  jan multi mbiemra turko  greko italiano etj tej   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Antiproanti

> Mbiemri Gjoka eshte nje mbiemer shum i vjeter Shqiptar.


Sipas mbiemrit i bie qe p.sh. Novak *Gjokovic* (Djokovic) te kete prejardhje shqipetare...
http://novakdjokovic.com/en/

Perndryshe, ne kohet e lashta ne shumicen e rasteve s'ka pase mbiemra te regjistruar, sic jane sot.
Shumica e njerezve jane thirre me djali apo vajza e i filanit, ai ajo prej ketij apo atij vendi, komshija i ketij apo atij, i verberi apo sahit qorri...
Sidoqofte, nuk kane ekzistuar regjistra te sakte te mbiemrave si ne shekujt e fundit.

Skllavet (e liruar) ne Rome shpesh e kane marre mbiemrin e skllavopronarit.
D.m.th. Edhe nese ka qene aziatik apo afrikan mbiemrin e kishte romak apo "europian".  Dhe nese nuk do te egzistonin te dhena me te sakta per personin apo personat ne fjale, atehere, bazur vetem ne mbiemrin, te gjitha do te duhej te konsideroheshin si europian " apo " puro gjak europian" ( :ngerdheshje: )...
Dicka e ngjashme vlene edhe per SHBA-te, ku p.sh. njerezit me prejardhje afrikane qe disa gjenerata mbajne mbiemer irlandez, skocez, anglez, francez, gjerman...

----------

optimus.prime (14-10-2013)

----------


## optimus.prime

apo edhe sipas profesionit: goldsmith psh...
kjo Kastrati me ben te qesh, it Castrato-i tredhur. Do te jete edhe Fidel Kastro nje Kastrat?

----------


## par

jo te gjithe mbiemrat jane zhdukur me kalimin e viteve, Marku eshte nje nga mbiemrat me te perdorur ne veri , por mesa kam dijeni eshte dhe nje fis ne dibren e madhe e shkeputur nga trungu i tyre per shkaqe gjakmarrje ne shekullin e 18 dhe i vendosur atje.

----------


## arba.t

shume fise qe jane larguar nga shqiperia moren si mbiemer emrin e fshatit ose zones nga ishin.....

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Sipas mbiemrit i bie qe p.sh. Novak *Gjokovic* (Djokovic) te kete prejardhje shqipetare...
> http://novakdjokovic.com/en/
> 
> Perndryshe, ne kohet e lashta ne shumicen e rasteve s'ka pase mbiemra te regjistruar, sic jane sot.
> Shumica e njerezve jane thirre me djali apo vajza e i filanit, ai ajo prej ketij apo atij vendi, komshija i ketij apo atij, i verberi apo sahit qorri...
> Sidoqofte, nuk kane ekzistuar regjistra te sakte te mbiemrave si ne shekujt e fundit.
> 
> Skllavet (e liruar) ne Rome shpesh e kane marre mbiemrin e skllavopronarit.
> D.m.th. Edhe nese ka qene aziatik apo afrikan mbiemrin e kishte romak apo "europian".  Dhe nese nuk do te egzistonin te dhena me te sakta per personin apo personat ne fjale, atehere, bazur vetem ne mbiemrin, te gjitha do te duhej te konsideroheshin si europian " apo " puro gjak europian" ()...
> *Dicka e ngjashme vlene edhe per SHBA-te, ku p.sh. njerezit me prejardhje afrikane qe disa gjenerata mbajne mbiemer irlandez, skocez, anglez, francez, gjerman...*



zezak me mbiemer te bardhe  :ngerdheshje:  White

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

HISTORIA E MBIEMRAVE

    Deri në shekullin XII-XIII në Europë nuk kishte mbiemra. Zhvillimi i mbiemrave në Europë ka filluar në shek XII dhe ka përfunduar në shek. XX. Në fillim me mbiemra janë pajisur shtresat e larta, më pas shtresat e hierarkisë fetare, ndërsa më vonë ka zbritur deri në shtresat e ulëta. Qëllimi fillestar i mbiemrave ka qenë për të dalluar njerëzit nga njëri-tjetri. 
    Dikur në Europë, por edhe në kontinentet tjera, për mbiemër përdorej  emri i vendlindjes, mjeshtrisë apo zanatit që kishte familja apo emri i të parit të familjes, fisit. Nëse dy anglezë e kishin mbiemrin e njëjtë Xhon, atëherë për t’u dalluar, njeri quhej Xhon Kasapi, kurse tjetri Xhon Muratori, pra sipas zanatit që e posedonin.
    Në  Amerikë (Shtetet e Bashkuara), me 316.444.00 banorë  (sipas shënimeve të datës 1 Korrik 2013)  50% e popullsisë përdorë 1.712 mbiemra, kurse mbiemri më i përdorur është mbiemri Smith (punëtor metalesh), mbiemër që e kanë  1% e popullsisë.  
   Kina, vendi me popullsi më të madhe në botë, me 1 miliard e 344 milionë banorë, (sipas shënimeve nga viti 2010) ka vetëm rreth 100 mbiemra të cilët i përdorin 85% e popullsisë, që janë familje të lashta, kurse pjesa tjetër, 15% e popullsisë, përdorë,  rreth 4.000 mbiemra. Mbiemrat më të përdorur në Kinë janë Zhang, Li dhe Wang.


                 MBIEMRAT TEK SHQIPTARËT

    Deri në vitin 1912, shumica e popullsisë në Shqipëri nuk kishte mbiemra. Kurse sot (viti 2014) në të gjithë territorin shqiptar ka rreth 25.000 mbiemra. Sipas profesorit të Institutit të Gjuhësisë dhe Letërsisë, Tiranë, Çlirim Bidollari, mbiemrat janë stabilizuar në shek XX në Shqipëri. Deri më 1912-n, shumica e popullsisë në Shqipëri nuk kishte mbiemra. Pas këtij viti filluan të kryheshin regjistrimet e para të popullatës.     .
.  Gazeta “Albania”, Tiranë, ka publikuar listën me 100 mbiemrat më të përdorur në Shqipëri. Mbiemri Hoxha e Shehu janë kryesuesit e kësaj liste. Sipas prof. Bidollarit, kjo nuk është aspak e rastësishme. Këta mbiemra ka ardhur si tituj nga hierarkia fetare. Përhapja në masë e Islamit ka bërë që këta mbiemra të jenë mjaft të përhapura në të gjitha anët e vendit. 

   Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë

----------

